
Delfast reveals powerful Top 2.0 e-bike - app4soft
https://newatlas.com/delfast-top-2-ebike/60005
======
app4soft
_Electrek_ has interesting note[0]:

> _Do the pedals make it a bicycle? Yes, technically speaking._

> _But is it really a bicycle?_

> _Theoretically, you could pedal this thing, which might actually come in
> handy if you run out of battery while still tearing up forest trails. But
> the Top 2.0 definitely falls into the almost-a-motorcycle category of
> electric bikes._

[0] [https://electrek.co/2019/06/05/50-mph-delfast-
top-2-0-electr...](https://electrek.co/2019/06/05/50-mph-delfast-
top-2-0-electric-bicycle/)

------
app4soft
_Delfast_ is Ukrainian-based electric bicycle company, that in 2017 set
Guinness world record breaking 367 km (228 mi) distance on single charge with
own _Delfast model Prime_ e-bike.[0]

[0] [https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-
records/115107-gr...](https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-
records/115107-greatest-distance-by-electric-bicycle-single-charge)

------
app4soft
There are more details in latest article _" What's New in Top 2.0"_ in
official blog.[0]

[0] [https://delfastbikes.com/blog/whats-new-in-
top-2-0](https://delfastbikes.com/blog/whats-new-in-top-2-0)

